# St Johns Wort



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

Just wondered if anybody had tried SJW and if it did anything to help?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## sming (May 7, 2005)

Alan,
I tried SJW for a week or two and had to stop. My DP/DR intensified to the point where I could see myself walking down the street from any "camera angle". I could see myself talking to people (like watching from a security camera) but I wasn't in control. Utterly horrible.

As with all drugs, YMMV (Your Mileage May Vary). I do happen to know that it is (or was) the most prescribed A/D in Germany so it can't be all bad.

HTH,
pete


----------

